# Shooting off centre...not sure why?



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Either the changes you made (D-Loop and Verifier) could be responsible. Making the D-Loop longer changed your anchor point which could have resulted in a slight change in your bow's alignment at draw. Anytime you add/change optics, you should check the sight. Even slight variation on center will change the point of impact. If your new groupings are consistent, simply adjust your sights to match point of aim - point of impact. 

Visual checking the alignment at rest for string/rest/arrow/sight will at best indicate a gross misalignment. The human eye can only focus at one point and to do this check you have to look at one of the cams to ensure the bow is being held in proper alignment, then you must drop your line of sight to look through the nocking point/rest/arrow/sight. Far too many points to accurately register. Even if this was performed by a practiced eye, this alignment changes under the tension of full draw where the cables impart a lateral force as they pull to one side. This imparts a slight twist to the riser. There are a number of dynamic forces at work, so only tuning a bow based on arrow travel (paper tuning, arrow grouping - walk backing/creep tuning/French tuning/etc . . .) produce reliable results.


As for the dry fire, carefully inspect your bow's limbs for spider cracks. This is best done in a well lit shop on a draw board at full draw. Easy solution, never - ever, draw a bow without an arrow. When the bow is drawn on a draw board, a safety line should run from the draw mechanism, under the string should the D-Loop fail.


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Use some powder on the arrows and see if they hit the rest or the cables. This would be my first choice before Imess with the bow too much.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

it could be a few things without seeing you shoot, its hard ......a nice video of you shooting at a LEVEL target will help a lot..... and add with a nice clear close up of the face.. im gonna guess thats its your DL.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

After reading all these tips I remembered that I could get a better shot off if I really tried, so guess that meant the bow was right. As it turned out I was pushing more than pulling, my bow shoulder was not locked in place allowing the arrows to drift off centre. So this morning locked the shoulder in place and success. Thanks heaps for all of your help. Cheers Steve.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Ps before when my shoulder was correctly placed I noticed my delts were working and my sight was rarely getting steady. I reckon AT is the best!


----------

